
Hackers Can Slip Invisible Malware into 'Bare Metal' Cloud Computers - sizzle
https://www.wired.com/story/dark-metal-cloud-computers-invisible-malware/
======
Yuval_Halevi
I wonder if we will ever get to a point where security will be so high that
hackers won't exist anymore.

~~~
eridius
It's always easier to attack than to defend.

